# Hearing Conservation



## Ravanosh (6 Jul 2010)

I was searching through the forum for information on the current state of affairs in the CF when it comes to hearing conservation. I found this post, which is a bit outdated, but it does raise some concerns on my part:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/1542.0.html

As I would likely be joining the reserve force as an Infantryman until I have completed my M.Div (at which point I would attempt to remuster into the Chaplaincy) I know I will be exposed to potentially damaging noise levels on a regular basis. While hearing loss is a concern for me, I am more worried about developing permanent tinnitus. I have been to quite a few loud concerts that resulted in temporary tinnitus for as long as 4 days, and it was very distracting.

All in all hearing is fairly important to me. I play a lot of music and intend to continue working towards a career in that field. So, if anyone has relevant experience in the Infantry reserves in terms of noise exposure and mitigation, I would be very appreciative of your  :2c:

Thanks


----------



## medicineman (6 Jul 2010)

Wear hearing protection when you're training - it's given to you, use it.  I'd suggest wearing earplugs while at concerts too - it'll keep the tinnitus to a minimum.

MM


----------



## Gramps (6 Jul 2010)

Wear plugs or ear defenders as needed.  After many trips to many ranges over 18 years and countless hours spent behind some extremely loud aircraft I have noticed a decline in my hearing and I will not be able to get it back.


----------



## bender (6 Jul 2010)

WHAT? (kidding, kidding).

Do members of the CF get hearing tested every year? I know in my work (framer) we are required to. We get this neat little card you have to carry around, and show compo if they ask.


----------



## Occam (6 Jul 2010)

bender said:
			
		

> Do members of the CF get hearing tested every year? I know in my work (framer) we are required to. We get this neat little card you have to carry around, and show compo if they ask.



Your hearing is tested as part of your PHE (periodic health exam), every five years until age 40, then every two years.  It can also be tested as required, if you suspect problems.

As was mentioned earlier, take every reasonable precaution to protect your hearing.  Once it's been damaged by noise, it's usually gone for good.  Hearing aids are nowhere near as stylish as ear defenders...I can personally vouch for that.   ;D


----------



## Ravanosh (6 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the replies. I can assume then that the CF is accommodating when it comes to the use of hearing protection in other situations aside from field training (salutes etc.)?

I have heard that it could be somewhat dependent on the CO, at least in the past. Is that still the case to some extent?


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2010)

Ravanosh said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. I can assume then that the CF is accommodating when it comes to the use of hearing protection in other situations aside from field training (salutes etc.)?
> 
> I have heard that it could be somewhat dependent on the CO, at least in the past. Is that still the case to some extent?



I'm not sure what you are getting at .....


----------



## Ravanosh (6 Jul 2010)

I mean to say that based on what I had been reading, some CO's agree with the use of hearing protection during firing salutes, while others do not. It sounded as though this was a problem in the past, no so much as of now. I was just looking for clarification on that.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2010)

Ravanosh said:
			
		

> I mean to say that based on what I had been reading, some CO's agree with the use of hearing protection during firing salutes, while others do not. It sounded as though this was a problem in the past, no so much as of now. I was just looking for clarification on that.



Its not that loud.......

You will not be able to be 100% protected throughout a career.......war is noisy and sometimes, you just cant stop while you put your earplugs in.


----------



## chrisf (6 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Its not that loud.......
> 
> You will not be able to be 100% protected throughout a career.......war is noisy and sometimes, you just cant stop while you put your earplugs in.



I don't thnk you meant it quite the way you phrased it, but that's the same nonsense as when people say "Suck it up you're in the army/navy/airforce" when the subject of PPE/afety comes up... which is a lousy unprofessional out dated attitude... how many old-school artillerymen have you met that DON'T have to carry on conversations at the top of their lungs? If there's a danger, and you can be protected from that danger without changing operational effectiveness, then you protect yourself from that danger... that being said IF rifle salutes were loud enough to require hearing protection, we WOULD wear hearing protection.

Is hearing protection worn during gun salutes? I assume it is.


----------



## aesop081 (6 Jul 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> which is a lousy unprofessional out dated attitude...



Thanks for that.......

My point was that we always make every possible effort to ensure the safety of all members but that sometimes, the situation just doesnt lend itself to the ideal.

A "gun salute" as in arty.......most likely.

A "gun salute" as in C7 with blanks..........well........


----------



## Ravanosh (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> My point was that we always make every possible effort to ensure the safety of all members but that sometimes, the situation just doesnt lend itself to the ideal.



Perfectly understandable, war is far removed from an ideal working environment. My concern was more in regards to how the use of hearing protection is perceived by superiors and peers alike. It would be a shame if protective measures were shunned based on appearances or skewed perceptions of the requisites of duty.

Might I ask you CDN Aviator, how your hearing has held up through your years of service? Any significant issues with hearing loss or tinnitus?


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

Ravanosh said:
			
		

> Might I ask you CDN Aviator, how your hearing has held up through your years of service? Any significant issues with hearing loss or tinnitus?



I am an H1 just the way i joined, no loss whatsoever and i have spent my entire career next to all kinds of weapons firing, things exploding and very loud aircrafts...........and supremly loud RSMs and sergeant-majors !!!

Without priotection on many occasion unfortunately.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.......
> 
> My point was that we always make every possible effort to ensure the safety of all members but that sometimes, the situation just doesnt lend itself to the ideal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ravanosh (7 Jul 2010)

Does anyone know if a more advanced protective system like the QuietPro is available to the CF as of yet, or if it will be in the near future?

http://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/2008/03/marine_hearing_030108/

From what information I have found, it doesn't seem like this tech is fielded to our forces yet. I would like to throw my  :2c: in if that is actually the case.

Universal hearing and vision protection seems like a no-brainer for any soldier who might be exposed to risk factors that would damage either critical sense. Losing capacities that enhance situational awareness reduces effectiveness and survivability, not to mention leading to a significant and unnecessary drain on the Veterans disability compensation system. 

In the long run, it will only save the CF lives and money to invest more heavily into protecting the individual with the best technology available. Since we have far fewer soldiers to field than most conventional armies serving a nation this expansive, raising the value of each soldier and spending more should not be an issue. 

I believe steps should be taken now in preparation for the "soldier-centric" military approach. By all indications, this will be the future operating model.

Just my opinion, but I'm sure similar views are shared by many on this forum.


----------



## dangerboy (7 Jul 2010)

What is wrong with the current issued ear protection?  From my experience a lot of the trouble comes from people not bothering to wear them (I am guilty of this all the time on C7 ranges).  Note, I am not talking about overseas when you have no idea when something might happen.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

;D

You know it is really funny.  When I first joined the Cf there was little in the way of hearing protection in the Cbt arms, and now a days it is highly recommended and enforced.  After all these years of wearing radio headsets and weapons fire from small arms, HMGs and cannon, I have hearing loss in my left ear.  The wife calls it "selective hearing".  I do, however, chuckle and smile when I am stopped at a red light and can still hear the stereo of some gangbanger three cars back beating out the tunes.  His/their hearing will be well below mine before they are half my age.  -  My smile for the day.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jul 2010)

What happened to using two  empty casings, shoved in yer ears.

Bloody modern day Mamby Pamabies....


dileas

tess


----------



## chrisf (7 Jul 2010)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Thanks for that.......



You're welcome.

Like I said, I assumed you didn't mean it that way, but just wanted to point out that "Suck it up you're in the army/navy/airforce" is not an acceptable attitude when it comes to safety, and hasn't been for quite a while. It has a habit of inducing rage when I still hear it.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Jul 2010)

a Sig Op said:
			
		

> It has a habit of inducing rage when I still hear it.



I have read and re-read what my comment and there is now way you could have seen that in my comment.


----------



## George Wallace (7 Jul 2010)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> What happened to using two  empty casings, shoved in yer ears.
> 
> Bloody modern day Mamby Pamabies....
> 
> ...



BRASS !

You have to polish BRASS.  Why would I want to have more brass to shine?     ;D


----------



## Delta26 (7 Jul 2010)

i fully intend on using these(http://www.cpgear.com/StoreBox/other_accessories/6022.htm) or something similar when on the range, or other high volume area..

last thing i want is to miss hearing my grandkids laughter...


----------



## KrazyHamburglar (7 Jul 2010)

Two weeks ago, when I went to the range for a Sig Sauer refresher, we were forced to use two layers of hearing protection: the little yellow ones that you shove into the ears and the big ear muffs... it felt like an overkill


----------



## DexOlesa (7 Jul 2010)

While some would say "there is no such thing as overkill when it comes to your hearing" Your right Ear defenders PLUS ear plugs is overkill for a range. Those were reserved for the very worst of Aircraft which are MUCH worse than a Sig.


----------



## Ravanosh (7 Jul 2010)

Nothing wrong with conventional earplugs, they fulfill their purpose. The reason the QuietPro is superior is that it enhances hearing for lower noise levels, while blocking damaging noise levels. In other words you won't miss an order, and you won't risk your hearing either. 

Anything that enhances a soldier's performance in both the short and long-term, while reducing the risks they have to face, is a good fit in my books.

I believe newer models function as communications devices as well, serving a dual purpose. They are worth a look, here's the developers website: http://www.nacre.no/


----------

